# Band bios/reviews.



## Fiesta_Jack (May 30, 2011)

I've got some spare time, and I'm wondering if anyone would want band/artist reviews or bios done. I'm a writer, and I've got a bit of experience in journalism, so I figure I'd offer it to anyone with a decently organized band or musician. It's great for PR and getting shows, so if you're at that stage, you might want to let me give it a shot. I'd just need some info from you, and a sample of your music. I promise I'll only have kind words. 

I wrote the bio for my own band, that's a pretty good sample of my style. 



> Second Order of Business is a young band based in south San Diego who's gone from it's humble origins as a highschool guitar club product in the summer of 2008, to a multifaceted collection of musicians dedicated to spread their sound to the masses. Second Order of Business has an eclectic sound reminiscent of the dynamic live style of Dave Mathews Band, sprinkled with the unpendantic pop powerhouse sounds of John Mayer and Eric Hutchinson, and finally cooled down with the summer beach town sounds of Sublime and Jack Johnson. The musicians of S.O.B. are focused and determined to share their good vibrations with the world.
> 
> Each member brings his unique stylings to the band to create a creature that is greater than the sum of it's parts. Second Order of Business features guitarist/vocalist and all around front man Paul May, usually seen with his distinctive fedora upon his head. Paul began a musical career early, learning to play violin as a child. He later picked up the guitar in highschool, and began to work on a small project as the singer/songwriter and guitarist. His skills only increased since getting familiar in the world of contemporary musicians.
> 
> ...


----------

